# X Trail Roof Rails 2006 Model



## cook60 (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi, new to the forum, can anyone tell me how to remove the rear roof rail cover to fit the manufacturers roof spoiler.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

cook60 said:


> Hi, new to the forum, can anyone tell me how to remove the rear roof rail cover to fit the manufacturers roof spoiler.


Hi mate, it is MUCH more complicated than that!!

To get to the bolts holding the end caps for the roof rails you need to take all plastic trimming in the boot area of your car and take the roof lining off in the rear section of the car as well, only then you will be able to see the bolts holding the end caps and remove them to bolt the roof spoiler in place.

A professional body shop took about half a day to have this done, so I don't fancy your chances of an easy DIY, because it is rated as very HARD and time consuming to do.

Also, if it is a genuine factory spoiler that is being fitted, yo will need to cut about 10cm of the roof rails for the front edge of the spoiler to fit in place, again this needs to be done with a heat gun OR the roof rails need to be taken off in full for them to be cut, this requires all car roof lining to come down (not a good option).

I suggest that you take it to a professional shop for installation and save yourself the trouble.


----------



## kubik (Jul 27, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> Also, if it is a genuine factory spoiler that is being fitted, yo will need to cut about 10cm of the roof rails for the front edge of the spoiler to fit in place, again this needs to be done with a heat gun OR the roof rails need to be taken off in full for them to be cut, this requires all car roof lining to come down (not a good option).


Aussietrail, is this the spoiler you are referring to?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

kubik said:


> Aussietrail, is this the spoiler you are referring to?


Nope, this is a stick on spoiler and aftermarket, which is much easier to fit than the genuine one.

There is also an aftermarket spoiler that looks EXACTLY like the genuine one and MUCH easier to fit, as it sits on top of the exiting roof rails and being held by 4 self tapping screws on the inner edge of the spoiler. This is the type of spoiler I have on my exy and it has served me well for over 3 years now.

Not to mention that it's priced less than half the dealer price for the genuine option.

HERE is another thread on the subject of spoilers.


----------



## kubik (Jul 27, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> Nope, this is a stick on spoiler and aftermarket, which is much easier to fit than the genuine one.


Stick on? Yikes, I can imagine this falling off in a few years.  Do you personally know of a similar spoiler that attaches with bolts instead of adhesives? 
I like the look of this 'wing' spoiler over the factory one.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

kubik said:


> Stick on? Yikes, I can imagine this falling off in a few years.


In a few years you might get worried about other parts falling off too, so the spoiler will be the least of your worries LOL 

I think this spoiler fits firmly in place because it is glued on to the top edge of the glass. Tj (a member of this forum) can provide you with more accurate information, as he has one on his exy.



> Do you personally know of a similar spoiler that attaches with bolts instead of adhesives?
> I like the look of this 'wing' spoiler over the factory one.


Nope, I haven't come across one in similar style that is bolt on. In any case, where you gonna bolt it on if attaches to glass?


----------



## kubik (Jul 27, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> In a few years you might get worried about other parts falling off too, so the spoiler will be the least of your worries LOL


I hope you're kidding on that one. I'm expecting the X-trail to be problem free for at least 6-9years.



> Nope, I haven't come across one in similar style that is bolt on. In any case, where you gonna bolt it on if attaches to glass?


Hmm, I thought there was a metal frame at the top of the glass. Well, I better get myself a test drive soon.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

kubik said:


> I hope you're kidding on that one. I'm expecting the X-trail to be problem free for at least 6-9years.


I'll let you know in 3 years time (will be total of 6 years since I had my exy by then) but so far all 4 wheels are still place LOL 



> Hmm, I thought there was a metal frame at the top of the glass. Well, I better get myself a test drive soon.


Nope, no metal frame at the top.


----------

